# engine choices



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

i just picked up an a6 with a 2.8. i just want to expand my options for the replacement. like it has an atq, i am unsure of the serial number. i cant remember the differences between the atq and aha besides throttle. 

even if i get an aha cant i just swap over the intake and what not? what about the 3.0 audi? cant i just bolt that in and let the computer think its a 2.8. i am pretty sure they are almost identical.

any help would be nice.

josh


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Why are you trying to replace the engine? Broken timing belt? An ATQ is, block wise the same as the AHA engine. Same heads. The ATQ is a drive by wire car and as you noted the throttle body is different.

If you put a 3.0 in the car, you will need a different ECU and probably a different wiring harness. That is a guess on my part, but others may respond.

A 2.7 twin turbo fits, why not do a real swap? It is basically a modified ATQ.


----------



## meanEG (Aug 21, 2005)

yea, i dont want the 2.7. i just want to go with what works. i dont want t swap anything else out like the harness and ecm. 

whats the difference between the early and late ATQ? also the engine locked up. i did not look at it yet. i pick it up tomorrow. i wanna pull the heads and pan to get a look.


----------

